# Intake Manifold Vacuum Leak - Fix??



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a 2000 Altima GXE with an intake manifold gasket leak at cylinder 4. The idle is rough. Should I try applying some gasket sealer goop outside around the area where the leak is and tighten the manifold bolts down first before sacrificing the weekend and the skin on my knuckles to replace the gasket?

Any thoughts appreciated...

Gene


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

The best way to do it is to pull off the intake manifold and replace the gaskets. Easier said than done...good luck.


----------

